

Upstart leaves you with “exhausting the PID namespace” or rebooting the machine - the_mitsuhiko
https://gist.github.com/3512329
I seriously regret having switched from sysvinit (!) now.<p>You have no idea how happy I am right now that I have a machine that managed to get itself into the state where the only real option is a reboot.  I feel like thrown back to glorious Windows 98 days.<p>Especially the amount of debugging information you get out of this service is so wonderful, it was a pleasure to debug.
======
lunixbochs
If you _did_ want to try exhausting the PID space, I wrote a bash script to do
just that (it runs a program with a desired PID):

[https://github.com/lunixbochs/meta/blob/master/utils/pidrun/...](https://github.com/lunixbochs/meta/blob/master/utils/pidrun/pidrun)

You can use it like this:

    
    
        ./pidrun 23000 cat
    

It might take a few minutes if it needs to wrap around the PID space. When
it's done, you'll have a cat process occupying PID 23000, which upstart might
be willing to sacrifice.

